# Network Manager fails to connect to wireless network[solved]

## rahulthewall

As the topic says, for some reason or the other, NM does not connect to the wireless network here at my university. Here is the info about the connection:

```

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0D:28:73:9F:3A

                    ESSID:"JACOBS"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Quality=93/100  Signal level=-38 dBm  Noise level=-37 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 90ms ago

```

----------

## slackline

What network card are you using?  Paste the output of...

```

# lspci -v

```

What kernel drivers/modules are you using?  The following shows what modules are loaded...

```

# lsmod

```

...but your driver my be compiled into the driver itself.

What kernel version are you using?

```

uname -a

```

All useful information that will be required to help troubleshoot.

There are a number of people (myself included) having problems with kernel 2.6.24 and various broadcom43** series of cards and drivers (see the Native Airport Extreme thread and various others in the forums).

----------

## slackline

Oh yes, other useful information would include the output of...

```

# ifconfig

# iwconfig

```

----------

## rahulthewall

lspci -v

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at eff00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at eff8 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at efec0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at eff80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   Memory at efebc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0b, subordinate=0b, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=0c, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: efd00000-efdfffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at bf80 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at bf60 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at bf40 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at bf20 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at ffa80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=06, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: efc00000-efcfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000050000000-0000000053ffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at bfa0 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 10c0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at efcfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: b44

   Kernel modules: b44

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. Cardbus bridge (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, stepping, slow devsel, latency 168, IRQ 18

   Memory at efc00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=06, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 50000000-53fff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 54000000-57fff000

   I/O window 0: 00002000-000020ff

   I/O window 1: 00002400-000024ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket

02:01.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d4

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at efcfd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at efcfc800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1021

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at efdff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number a1-1c-ab-ff-ff-02-13-00

   Kernel driver in use: ipw3945

   Kernel modules: ipw3945

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

nls_cp437               4800  1 

nls_iso8859_1           3264  2 

ipv6                  188132  10 

i915                   18240  2 

drm                    54292  3 i915

snd_usb_audio          49696  0 

snd_usb_lib            10624  1 snd_usb_audio

yenta_socket           18188  0 

rsrc_nonstatic          8384  1 yenta_socket

ipw3945                91360  0 

snd_rawmidi            13120  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device          4492  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_hwdep               5508  1 snd_usb_audio

pcmcia_core            23384  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

b44                    19404  0 

ohci1394               24432  0 

snd_hda_intel         212572  4 

snd_pcm                48132  3 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_intel

mii                     3008  1 b44

ieee1394               55160  1 ohci1394

snd_timer              14404  2 snd_pcm

snd                    26552  13 snd_usb_audio,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4256  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6408  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

ieee80211              23304  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         2688  1 ieee80211

i2c_i801                6608  0 

hci_usb                10396  0 

bluetooth              35812  1 hci_usb

```

uname -a

```

Linux wall 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 12 01:17:28 CET 2008 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

 ifconfig, when I am connected to the LAN 

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:C5:1B:9F:D4  

          inet addr:10.100.2.74  Bcast:10.100.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:c5ff:fe1b:9fd4/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:260341 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:88995 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:226448459 (215.9 Mb)  TX bytes:8868222 (8.4 Mb)

          Interrupt:17 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:AB:1C:A1  

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:2ff:feab:1ca1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:1884 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:21438 (20.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0x6000 Memory:efdff000-efdfffff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:1280 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1280 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:76800 (75.0 Kb)  TX bytes:76800 (75.0 Kb)

```

 iwconfig, again when I am connected to the wireless 

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1922   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## slackline

Okay so you've an Intel Pro/Wireless 3945 card..

```

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) 

```

This is connected using the ipw3945 module that you've loaded, and you have ieee80211 and ieee80211_crypt modules are dependent on this...

```

ipw3945                91360  0

ieee80211              23304  1 ipw3945 

ieee80211_crypt         2688  1 ieee80211 

```

ifconfig looks okay, but your failing to associate with any access points (iwconfig).

Have you tried connecting manually?

Are there any errors in dmesg that relate to your card and the cards driver?

----------

## rahulthewall

Only works when you add NetworkManager to default runlevel! Works now!

----------

## slackline

 *rahulthewall3000 wrote:*   

> Only works when you add NetworkManager to default runlevel! Works now!

 

Cool, glad its sorted.  Hadn't come across NetworkManager before reading this thread, looks useful, and will try it out (if I ever get my wireless card working again!).

----------

## rahulthewall

Argghhhhhh! I hate network manager, actually I have always done so. Have a look here and here.

This thing does not work for me, now. Kinda funny, the way it works. I can connect to the wireless in some classes and some places I can not. And there is nothing wrong with the wireless because others using Linux can connect to it. I think NM hates me. Why is WICD not in portage?  :Sad: 

----------

## rahulthewall

So what, if is not in portage. Just downloaded the source, unzipped it and did a python setup.py install it. And here I am, using wireless thanks to WICD.

So, my advice to others is throw network manager out of the window and install wicd right now.

Cheers to WICD and its developers!

----------

## slackline

 *rahulthewall3000 wrote:*   

> So what, if is not in portage. Just downloaded the source, unzipped it and did a python setup.py install it. And here I am, using wireless thanks to WICD.
> 
> So, my advice to others is throw network manager out of the window and install wicd right now.
> 
> Cheers to WICD and its developers!

 

Theres an ebuild in bugzilla if you want to keep things clean and 'gentoo'

----------

## rahulthewall

Ahh, if I had known that, I would have used the ebuild. Still it works pretty nicely therefore I do not feel the need to first remove and then use the ebuild!  :Smile: 

----------

## rahulthewall

And just another addendum, there is some package that installs as a dependency of the networkmanager use flag that WICD depends on. I have not yet figured out what that package is, so to keep things simple the network manager use flag is enabled, every package that installs with it is installed (which includes NM) and WICD is installed as well. But it is WICD that is there in the default runlevel and NM is not being started. This makes everything work.

I guess NM is just punishing me for hating it.  :Razz: 

----------

## mixmasta

If anyone is interested, I got NM to talk to our WEP'd access point by loading the ieee80211_crypt_wep module.

Up until then I got no error, just entering the password over and over.  Thanks to the guy above, he mentioned looking at dmesg and there was the error, module not loaded. 

Why the module doesn't get loaded automatically, I'm not sure.   :Sad: 

----------

## rahulthewall

OK, I figured out that WICD depends on the package dhcp, so to make it work, dhcp (that is the name of the package) needs to be installed. No need of any network manager support anywhere.

----------

## outp0st

thx for the hint on wicd on bugzilla - removed networkmanager and everything works like a charm  :Very Happy: 

----------

